# nectarines?



## Clock_Radio (Sep 26, 2010)

ok for a reddy to eat or should i pass? just trying to get ahold of what is best for him ^^


----------



## dmmj (Sep 26, 2010)

my loves them, of course they are home grown so I don't know if that makes a difference. my 3 toed likes them also.

Sorry it is bad grammar to end a sentence with also, I should have said my 3 toed also likes them, sorry my English teacher would be ashamed.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 26, 2010)

They are fine to be fed.


----------



## Clock_Radio (Sep 27, 2010)

thankyou!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 27, 2010)

What kind of tortoise or turtle are you feeding? A desert tortoise or sulcata, russian, greek, that kind of tortoise shouldn't have fruit. But a fruit-eating turtle or tortoise can eat them just fine.


----------

